# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Les flims de vampires

## r0d

Bonjour,

je ne sais pas pourquoi (mon psychologue est en prison), mais je suis super fan des flims de vampire. J'aimerais donc, juste pour le plaisir, crer une liste exhaustive des flims de vampires (pas des flims sur le cyclims) avec une petite fiche pour chacun (anne de sortie, ralisateur, acteurs principaux et un petit commentaire). Et vu l'immensit de la tche, j'aurais besoin de votre aide. 

Alors c'est parti:

*Entretien avec un vampire*
1994
Ralis par Neil Jordan
Avec Tom Cruise, Brad Pitt, Antonio Banderas, Kirsten Dunst, Christian Slater
Tir du clbre roman de Anne Rice, il a donn un second souffle aux flims de vampires. Certainement l'un des meilleurs flims de vampires.


A vous  :;):

----------


## Remizkn

*Nosferatu*
_1922_
ralis par Friedrich W. Murnau

inoubliable!

----------


## Barsy

*Dracula*
_1992
ralis par Francis Ford Coppola
_


Et sinon, ya Twilight...  ::lol:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Remizkn

> Et sinon, ya Twilight...


Si je te retrouve...

----------


## Luc Orient

Le Bal des vampires ( The Fearless Vampire Killers )
ralis par Roman Polanski - sorti en 1967
Roman Polanski joue dans son propre film et on y trouve aussi Sharon Tate ...
Film trs drle o Polanski s'amuse avec les codes du genre
A voir ou  revoir absolument ...

----------


## kuranes

Dracula, vampire sexuel 

http://www.nanarland.com/Chroniques/...avampiresexuel

 ::aie::

----------


## Erwy

Je suis une lgende (The Last man on Earth)

co-ralis par Ubaldo Ragona et Sidney Salkow en 1964

tir du livre de Richard Matheson. 

avec Vincent Price dans le role principal

----------


## Deadpool

Vampires

Film de John Carpenter sorti en 1998.

Avec James Woods, Daniel Baldwin, Thomas Ian Griffith.

Carpenter qui visite le mythe des vampires, a dcoiffe. Un western horrifique qui constitue un trs bon divertissement.

----------


## r0d

Morse ( titre original: Lt den rtte komma in)*
2008
Ralis par Tomas Alfredson
Un flim de vampire original. Les protagonistes sont des enfants. Un peu lent, mais j'ai bien aim.



* j'insiste un peu sur le titre original, qui signifie "laisse-moi entrer" parce que je trouve qu'il est beaucoup plus "fort" et reprsentatif, et que de toutes faon, "Morse" c'est super nul comme transcription.

----------


## Deadpool

Une nuit en enfer (From Dusk Till Dawn)

Ralis par Robert Rodriguez en 1996

Avec George Clooney, Quentin Tarantino, Harvey Keitel, Juliette Lewis...

Une combinaison peu commune de road movie et de film de vampire sanglant.

----------


## Lyche

Dracula 3000 !!

Nosferatu des annes 70

Van Helsing avec Hugh Jackman (j'en parle parce que j'aime bien les morphing sur ce film, mais c'est une vritable horreur  :8O: )

Gnration Perdues, film des annes 90


au pire, consulte ce site qui est trs bon  ::): 
http://www.films-vampires.com/

juste pour passer un moment  se laver le cerveau, tu as la srie des Blade  ::aie::  et de Underworld  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

[ame]http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_de_films_de_vampires[/ame]

trs bonne liste !

----------


## Loceka

*Notchno dozor* (Night Watch)
2004
Ralis par Timur Bekmambetov

Un film de vampire extrmement bizarre, o les vampires sont plus des magiciens que de vrais vampires (comme ceux d'Anne Rice remarque).

*Dnevno dozor* (Day Watch) - la suite, sortie en 2006, est dans la mme veine et apparement y'en a un troisime.

J'ai pas du tout accroch mais bon, les seuls films de vampire que j'ai aim sont *Le Bal des Vampires* et *Vampires* (de Carpenter), *Entretien avec un Vampire* j'ai trouv a soporifique (comme le bouquin remarque...), *Underworld* et *Blade* je prfre mme pas en parler :p (et Twilight j'ose  peine le citer entre parenthses)

----------


## Remizkn

> Je suis une lgende (The Last man on Earth)
> 
> co-ralis par Ubaldo Ragona et Sidney Salkow en 1964
> 
> tir du livre de Richard Matheson. 
> 
> avec Vincent Price dans le role principal


Je reviens sur ce post car il faut pas confondre *Je suis une lgende* de Ubaldo Ragona avec celui du ralisateur Francis Lawrence   qui en tant que film ne comporte aucun "_vampire_". Dans le livre Mathewson les dcrit comme des _vampires-zombies_ en quelque sorte. Mais dans le film mis  part tre trs mal modliss ce ne sont pas des vampires. Mis a part qu'il ne supporte pas la lumire, mais a ne suffit pas a en faire des vampires.

----------


## david06600

Vampire, vous avez dit vampire ? (Fright Night) de Tom Holland, sorti en 1985.
Bon souvenir de ce film (j'tais jeune), il avait assez bien march il me semble.

----------


## Invit

*Dracula mort et heureux de l'tre !* de Mel Brooks

*Dracula 2001*, navet devant l'ternel, ou on apprend qu'en ralit Dracula est : 





Judas

----------


## Lyche

> *Dracula mort et heureux de l'tre !* de Mel Brooks
> 
> *Dracula 2001*, navet devant l'ternel, ou on apprend qu'en ralit Dracula est : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judas


Tu sais, c'est pas mieux que Van Helsing et la rvlation sur la main gauche de Dieu -_- et sa parent avec Dracula lui mme

----------


## sofien

Que les films?pas les sries?

----------


## GanYoshi

Juste si je peux me permettre est-ce que vous pourriez mettre avec le film que vous mettez comment vous l'avez trouv ? (bien, pas bien, trop long etc).

Je vais srement me servir de cette liste pour dcouvrir des films de vampires, et comme elle est sense tre exhaustive, je suppose que vous allez aussi mettre des mauvais film (et avec la chance que j'ai je vais tomb dessus en priorit  ::aie:: )

(je vais peut-tre dire une hrsie pour les puristes mais j'ai bien aim Van Helsing par exemple, l'ambiance, les belles images de paysages sombres  ::aie:: )

Merci d'avance  ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

> Juste si je peux me permettre est-ce que vous pourriez mettre avec le film que vous mettez comment vous l'avez trouv ? (bien, pas bien, trop long etc).
> 
> Je vais srement me servir de cette liste pour dcouvrir des films de vampires, et comme elle est sense tre exhaustive, je suppose que vous allez aussi mettre des mauvais film (et avec la chance que j'ai je vais tomb dessus en priorit )
> 
> (je vais peut-tre dire une hrsie pour les puristes mais j'ai bien aim Van Helsing par exemple, l'ambiance, les belles images de paysages sombres )
> 
> Merci d'avance


Tout est bon dans Van Hesling.. sauf le scnario et les scne un peu "too much".







Style la fille qui se jette dans le vide et rattrape une corde sortie d'on ne sait ou, le moine qui lui balance la seringue alors qu'elle est sur cette mme corde et que lui est sur un pont 30 mtres plus bas ::cfou:: .
Les vampires qui perdent leurs temps en palabres incessants qui finissent, forcment, par mourir. Le coup du pieu en argent (scne qui suit ou qui prcde le coup de la corde et de l'antidote?) Qui apparait d'on ne sait o et surtout qui arrive  une vitesse ou mme superman aurait t jaloux de lancer le si fort !
Un Dracula Ultra Charismatique.. mais qui ne fait rien.. ha si, il parle..
Dracula et Frankenstein  ::cfou:: 
Van Hellsing qui tue jekyll  ::?: : (foutage de gueule quand mme) et qui bien sur ravage Notre Dame de paris
Des vampires qui se font piger par un plan humain  ::cfou:: 



Non srieusement, mis  part les effets de Morphing, qui sont incroyable, le Zulot et absolument magnifique, les Grou n'en parlons pas, c'est un chef d'uvre.. Tout le reste c'est du pipeau, d'une nullit sans commune mesure.

----------


## BornBanane

Les Dents de la nuit (2007)

Film franais, mais relativement navrant ! On rit un peu, mais les blagues sont assez rchauffes.

----------


## granquet

attention, je vais lister ci dessous tout ceux qu'il ne FAUT PAS aller voir! meme a 42ieme degres!

*Lesbian Vampire Killers:*
une vrai bouse, a part pour les vampirette mignones, tout est a jetter.

*Bloodrayne (1 et 2):*
alors comment dire ... y'avait du potentiel je trouve, le jeux est assez cool est l'histoire pouvais donner quelque chose ...
jeux d'acteur minable, scnario en bois, vraiment navrant!

*Blade 2 et 3 (le 1 est correct? non?):*
comment dire? a peine divertissant ... sorti du 1 les mecs n'avaient plus rien a raconter, plus rien a faire apparement ... pourtant ils en ont fait 2 films!

*Underworld 1,2,3:*
y'avait du potentiel aussi, des moyens apparement ... les films sont au mieux divertissant.
du mal a accrocher moi

*Van Helsing:*
des vampires completement ridicules, histoire a dormir debout  ::roll:: 

pour les films bien, je reviendrais ... mais deja evitez ceux la, y'en as surement d'autres, ca vas me revenir  ::mrgreen:: 




> Que les films?pas les sries?


non pitie, pas Buffy contre les vampires  ::aie::

----------


## laedit

> *Notchno dozor* (Night Watch)
> 2004
> Ralis par Timur Bekmambetov
> 
> Un film de vampire extrmement bizarre, o les vampires sont plus des magiciens que de vrais vampires (comme ceux d'Anne Rice remarque).
> 
> *Dnevno dozor* (Day Watch) - la suite, sortie en 2006, est dans la mme veine et apparement y'en a un troisime.


Petite prcision : ce ne sont pas des films de vampires, ils parlent du Bien et du Mal et d'aprs les protagonistes a serait plutt Anges contre Dmons.

Par contre un troisime est bien prvue  ::D:

----------


## BornBanane

J'ai pas vu les films, mais dans les 3 1er livres on rencontre des vampires, mais ce ne sont pas forcment les personnages principaux.

----------


## rafuoner

Il ne faut pas ngliger la part important d'Eddie Murphy dans le genre vampiresque srie Z.
Vampire in Brooklyn (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114825/)

----------


## granquet

*Shadow Of the Vampire:*
j'ai bien aime, c'etait sympas  ::): 
les incrustation des images d'origine passe superbement bien.
j'ai trouve ca un peu court malheureusement!
je n'en dis pas plus: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0189998/


on vas finir par croire que je suis specialiste des films pourrits:

donc, a NE PAS voir:

*Blood The Last Vampire:*
a moins d'avoir un gros fetichisme pour les ecolieres asiatiques qui se tremoussent avec un sabre ... je vois aucune raison de regarder ce truc!
le summum reste les "flashbacks" qui se deroulent dans le vieux japon ... les dialogues sont entierements en japonnais non sous-titres ... et ca peux durer 10 minutes !
le scenar est en bois, les cascades et autres effets sont pas vraiment convaincantes ... les personnages plutot peu credibles ... breffe ... une belle merde comme ca faisait longtemps que j'en avait pas vu  ::cry:: 

*Cirque du Freak The Vampires Assistant:*
des vampires revu et corriges facon Walt Disney ... comment dire?  ::calim2::

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,

Sinon,j'aurais tendance un peu a citer "Life force"  - 1985 env, Tobe Hooper - ( je ne crois pas  l'avoir vu dans le thread ), qui tournait un peu autour de l'ide du vampire.
Ca doit surement faire bizarre de revoir ca aujourd'hui,mais a l'poque j'avais trouv ca bien.
C'tait un bon flim, pour ca "catgorie", mais les gots et les couleurs ...

Je me permets une question: dis moi,r0d, tes grandes oreilles vertes, elles poussent et fleurissent au printemps ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rafuoner

J'viens aussi de penser  "The Hunger" (les prdateurs) : Catherine Deneuve, David Bowie & Susan Sarandon. Pas tout rcent mais cela vaut la peine d'tre vu, rien que pour la scne trs hot entre Deneuve et Sarandon.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085701/

Il semble que la Warner ai prvu un remake. Politiquement correct oblige il sera surement moins chaud que le premier... mais heureusement il n'y aura plus Deneuve  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> J'viens aussi de penser  "The Hunger" (les prdateurs) : Catherine Deneuve, David Bowie & Susan Sarandon. Pas tout rcent mais cela vaut la peine d'tre vu, rien que pour la scne trs hot entre Deneuve et Sarandon.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085701/
> 
> Il semble que la Warner ai prvu un remake. Politiquement correct oblige il sera surement moins chaud que le premier... mais heureusement il n'y aura plus Deneuve


Marrant, on m'a parl de ce film ce week end ! et j'en ai eu de trs bonnes critiques, en revanche, il faut aimer David Bowie, ce qui n'est pas mon cas ^^

----------


## Invit

> Marrant, on m'a parl de ce film ce week end ! et j'en ai eu de trs bonnes critiques, en revanche, il faut aimer David Bowie, ce qui n'est pas mon cas ^^


a n'a rien  voir avec Bowie. J'aime les disques de ce type mais je suis le premier  le trouver fort pitre acteur et ce film en est d'ailleurs la preuve. C'est un pur navet, aussi bien au niveau du jeu d'acteurs que du scnar. Aprs si a titille quelques personnes, why not...

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

*The lost boys*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsv_NQFbQzo&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- The Lost Boys Movie Trailer[/ame]

http://fantasticlub.over-blog.fr/article-20199141.html

@ r0d: Si tu vois ton psychologue, dis-lui de passer le bonjour  mon psychiatre, ils partagent la mme cellule.

----------


## Lyche

c'est pas traduit par "gnrations perdues" en Franais?

----------


## GanYoshi

> Morse ( titre original: Lt den rtte komma in)*
> 2008
> Ralis par Tomas Alfredson
> Un flim de vampire original. Les protagonistes sont des enfants. Un peu lent, mais j'ai bien aim.
> 
> 
> 
> * j'insiste un peu sur le titre original, qui signifie "laisse-moi entrer" parce que je trouve qu'il est beaucoup plus "fort" et reprsentatif, et que de toutes faon, "Morse" c'est super nul comme transcription.


Incroyable  :8O: 

Je l'ai vu il y a quelques jours, et j'ai ador. 

a c'est original, a a change !  ::ccool:: 

J'ai pas de mot pour dcrire le film, disons que a relgue beaucoup l'aspect vampire au second plan, pour s'intresser au ct sentimental et psychologique d'une rencontre. 

Vraiment beau.

----------


## Invit

Il y en a un qui sort aujourd'hui : 
http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...lm=183281.html

Les critiques sont pas super bonnes, mais le pitch fait envie : 



> Une famille de vampires, ennuye de limmortalit, demeure en Belgique, bouffe des sans-papiers, des gosses, des handicaps et profite des avantages sociaux du pays. Samson, ax annes 70, vit ses vingt ans  pleines dents...

----------


## Barsy

> Il y en a un qui sort aujourd'hui : 
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...lm=183281.html
> 
> Les critiques sont pas super bonnes, mais le pitch fait envie :


Mouais, c'est un flim avec Julien Dor...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Ah j'avais pas vu. Enfin, apparemment il a un rle tellement important que le nom de son personnage n'est pas sur la fiche. Si a se trouve c'est juste une apparition, ou alors il joue son propre rle.

----------


## beuzy

"Ma vie est un enfer" un classique 1991 Balasko

----------


## tigunn

Je ne dcrit que ceux dont personne n'a encore parl; car j'en ai vu pas mal de mon vivant.
*"Innocent Blood"*
1992
de John Landis
avec Anne Parillaud, David Proval
L'histoire est pas mal, et Anne Parillaud est excellente (comme toujours  ::ccool::  ) en vampirette sensible et amoureuse;  sinon il vieillit mal.

*Dracula 3000*
Casper Van Dien, Erika Eleniak, Coolio, Tommy "Tiny" Lister Jr.
O comment revisiter le mythe de dracula dans l'espace (c'est de la S-F); mais l, attention, j'ai quand mme honte de l'avoir vu.

*Ma babysitter est une vampire*
Ca aussi c'est du lourd; mais si on le prend au second degrs, a passe (lentement).


Mon prfr rcemment, c'est *"Let me in"* qui est original et bien ralis.  ::ccool:: 

Un petit mot sur *Blood the last vampire*: autant je suis d'accord l'adaptation filmographique est pas terrible, autant l'oav (donc animation japonaise) est excellent (mais trop court - on en redemande) et le livre de Mamoru Oshii (qui se diffrencie un peu) offre de bonnes soires de frisson.

----------


## Lyche

> *Dracula 3000*
> Casper Van Dien, Erika Eleniak, Coolio, Tommy "Tiny" Lister Jr.
> O comment revisiter le mythe de dracula dans l'espace (c'est de la S-F); mais l, attention, j'ai quand mme honte de l'avoir vu.


Attend, rien que pour la fin ce film vaux le coup  ::aie:: 
Sara Nichole Smith : "J'ai une fonction PP intgre"
Le black du film : "une fonction PP?"
SNS : "Pute Programme"

-> la suite, je vous laisse deviner, mais c'est impossible de l'imaginer une seconde sans voir le film  ::ptdr::

----------


## tigunn

J'allais oublier:
*La nuit nous appartient*
2010
de Dennis Gansel
avec Karoline Herfurth, Nina Hoss

Pas folichon, mais original. C'est aussi un des rares film de vampires qui abordent le mal tre dcoulant de l'immortalit (cf "entretien avec un vampire", "let me in") et pas uniquement du "je te mord, mange (ou bois) ton voisin.

Sinon, ce serait cool une adaptation de Hellsing (le manga)  :8-):  .

Pour Lyche (et ceux qui ont vu Dracula 3000): :8O:   Je me souviens plus de la fin; Casper se retrouve tout seul avec sa copine vampire toute fraiche? Mais le PP?! Ca se finit sur cette rplique ou je vais devoir le revoir?

----------


## loka

Quelqu'un a vu *Priest* qui est actuellement au cinma ?

----------


## Lyche

> Pour Lyche (et ceux qui ont vu Dracula 3000):  Je me souviens plus de la fin; Casper se retrouve tout seul avec sa copine vampire toute fraiche? Mais le PP?! Ca se finit sur cette rplique ou je vais devoir le revoir?


boah pour te couper le besoin de revoir tout le film, c'est dans les 30 secondes avant la fin  ::aie::  (1minutes grand max)

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Laisse-moi entrer 
de 2010 ou 2011 je ne sais plus...
un fim assez sombre, les protagonistes principaux sont des enfants ici aussi.

----------


## beuzy

J'ai vu rcemment "30 jours de nuit 2 / 30 days of night 2" de Ben Ketai a se laisse regarder j'ai pas vu le premier par contre.
Et Jennifer's body de Karyn Kusama c'est plus lger genre film d'horreur pour ado avec un jolie vampirette

----------


## GanYoshi

> Laisse-moi entrer 
> de 2010 ou 2011 je ne sais plus...
> un fim assez sombre, les protagonistes principaux sont des enfants ici aussi.


En sachant que les ricains ont pour habitude de refaire tous les films existant  la sauce amricaine, mme lorsqu'il s'agit de le refaire en moins bien. 

J'ai vu les deux, et je conseil l'original : 
Morse, Let the Right One in (2009)

plutt que 
Laisse-moi entrer, Let Me In (2010)

Voir les avis allocine des deux pour vous faire une ide.

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai vu rcemment "30 jours de nuit 2 / 30 days of night 2" de Ben Ketai a se laisse regarder j'ai pas vu le premier par contre.
> Et Jennifer's body de Karyn Kusama c'est plus lger genre film d'horreur pour ado avec un jolie vampirette


-_- Jennyfer's Body c'est un succube, pas une vampirette.

Pour 30days of nights c'est un peu trange.. je l'ai pas trouv top top crdible.. Le deux est pire que tout, j'ai fais la connerie de l'acheter sur le psn et je me retrouver  devoir garder cette boue infme dans mon hdd (bawi, cot cher pour cette horreur)

----------


## beuzy

Au temps pour moi je gardais en tte l'image des dents. Comme quoi a ne m'a pas marqu plus que a.

----------


## shadowmoon

Perso j'ai ador Une nuit en enfer (From Dusk Till Dawn) ralis par Robert Rodriguez, sur une scnario de Quentin Tarantino, qui joue d'ailleurs un des roles principaux en compagnie de Salma Hayek, George Clooney, Harvey Keitel et Juliette Lewis.

C'est un film bien nerveux avec de belles scnes d'action et quelques pointes d'humour (plus ou moins noir) fortes  propos.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> En sachant que les ricains ont pour habitude de refaire tous les films existant  la sauce amricaine, mme lorsqu'il s'agit de le refaire en moins bien. 
> 
> J'ai vu les deux, et je conseil l'original : 
> Morse, Let the Right One in (2009)
> 
> plutt que 
> Laisse-moi entrer, Let Me In (2010)
> 
> Voir les avis allocine des deux pour vous faire une ide.


Ok au temps pour moi je ne savais pas que Laisse-moi entrer tait une reprise...
Je vais essayer de me procurer Morse pour voir

Sinon j'ai vu qu'en ce moment il y a Priest au cinma mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut (ma copine ne veut pas aller le voir :'( ) mme s'il me semble plus dans la ligne Underworld

----------


## tigunn

> Au temps pour moi je gardais en tte l'image des dents


 ::zoubi::  C'est bizarre a, j'en gardais le souvenir d'un dcollet plantureux.

 ::aie::  ::aie::  ::dehors::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Sinon j'ai vu qu'en ce moment il y a Priest au cinma mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut


Pour l'avoir vu, je dirais que l'ide de dpart est bonne, mais elle est sous exploite par un scnario trop conventionnel, et du coup,  certains moments, la suite de l'action est prvisible.

----------


## Skyounet

> Quelqu'un a vu *Priest* qui est actuellement au cinma ?


Oui je suis all le voir dimanche dernier il est pas mal. J'ai bien apprci.

Sinon ce dimanche l j'ai tent de regarder Bloodrayne Third Reich, ben j'ai regard les 10 premires minutes  ::aie:: 
Dj que le 1 tait nul mais alors le 3 c'est encore pire.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Ok au temps pour moi je ne savais pas que Laisse-moi entrer tait une reprise...
> Je vais essayer de me procurer Morse pour voir


Tu me dira lequel tu a prfre, a se trouve on prfre celui qu'on voit en premier tout simplement  ::aie:: 

J'ai regard Daybreakers il y a deux jours, a se regarde (avec des popcorns)

----------


## Aniki

> Perso j'ai ador Une nuit en enfer (From Dusk Till Dawn) ralis par Robert Rodriguez, sur une scnario de Quentin Tarantino, qui joue d'ailleurs un des roles principaux en compagnie de Salma Hayek, George Clooney, Harvey Keitel et Juliette Lewis.
> 
> C'est un film bien nerveux avec de belles scnes d'action et quelques pointes d'humour (plus ou moins noir) fortes  propos.


J'ai ador ce film aussi.
Mais ce qui a beaucoup jou, c'est que c'est mon cousin qui me l'a montr, sans me dire quoi que ce soit sur le film.
Donc au dbut je me dit que ca va tre un film avec des preneurs d'otages en cavale, courses poursuites avec les flics etc...
Ben en fait non, c'est pas tout  fait a.  ::aie:: 
Et se faire surprendre comme a dans un film, c'est tout simplement gnial.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

j'ai vu une nuit en enfer hier
J'ai beaucoup aim c'est effectivement typiquement dans le style Rodriguez/Tarantino

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> En sachant que les ricains ont pour habitude de refaire tous les films existant  la sauce amricaine, mme lorsqu'il s'agit de le refaire en moins bien. 
> 
> J'ai vu les deux, et je conseil l'original : 
> Morse, Let the Right One in (2009)
> 
> plutt que 
> Laisse-moi entrer, Let Me In (2010)
> 
> Voir les avis allocine des deux pour vous faire une ide.


Je viens de voir Morse (l'original donc) et mon avis  chaud :
Le film amricain n'a aucun intrt dans la mesur o le film est exactement le mme (la plupart des scnes sont les mmes avec juste les acteurs qui changent.... Le plus flagrant est la scne finale dans la piscine o l'angle de vue est le mme, les dtails sont les mmes....bref  se demander s'ils n'ont pas juste fait copier-coller)
En revanche j'ai prfr la dimension "malsaine" que Laisse-moi entrer donne  la relation entre le garon et la fille (le garon qui pie ses voisins  la jumelle en pleins bats, il commence  s'intresser au sexe et c'est tourn de telle faon que a donne une vision un peu moins innocente du film, et donc assombrit encore l'ambiance)
En revanche de par l'originalit du scnario je pense que l'on prfre toujurs le premier que l'on a vu....

----------

